# Some pictures :) serpo



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

I made this pictures today @ www.serpo.nl enjoy :


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great shots Frans








Was that a full day trip?
You guys have the coolest stuff there.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> Great shots Frans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx it indeed was a fullday trip, I had a meeting today with the staff of my herp forum


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

awsome pics, thanx for sharing


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

very impressive


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

cool selection of pics


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

That's an impressive collection of hots! The mamba pic is great.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice selection of pictures..LOL..although being dial up it took a while to see them all....I liked the kouthia shot with its tongue just starting out.....was that a nivea up near the sputatrix?

The anguisticeps was gorgous too......the one thing I did wonder about though was the two supspecies of contortrix together? Do you not worry about hybridization between them?....any way...GREAT pics! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jeez...this thread has pretty much locked up POTM for the next year! Excellent shots!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice pics.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Very nice selection of pictures..LOL..although being dial up it took a while to see them all....I liked the kouthia shot with its tongue just starting out.....was that a nivea up near the sputatrix?
> 
> The anguisticeps was gorgous too......the one thing I did wonder about though was the two supspecies of contortrix together? Do you not worry about hybridization between them?....any way...GREAT pics! Thanks for sharing!!!


thnx ! every single subspecies is apart from the other. And a max of 4 snakes from the same species in one enclosure, i can't remember all the science namesbecause there were just too much snakes lol


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

_"thnx ! every single subspecies is apart from the other. And a max of 4 snakes from the same species in one enclosure, i can't remember all the science namesbecause there were just too much snakes lol "_

I understand completely of not keeping up on the binomial..LOL...I use them out of habit.....
My concern on the subspecies being co-habitetd comes from the very first picture with the snakes called Copperheads (_Agkistrodon contortrix_) from here in the US. That picture shows two distinct subspecies being housed together in the same enclosure, as they are crawling over each other...perhaps they do not realize they are distinct subspecies within the contortrix complex? I wondered as keeping genetic lineage in my collections is paramount, and I assume when seeing other large collections that they make effort to do the same....so that is why I questioned it.
I loved the pictures...and loved seeing many of the species I keep being kept elsewhere...
Keep up the incredible picture taking!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What's the large open area in the middle for?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

the very first pics were copperheads?

i suck thats one of 2 hots that live in my area and i dont even know what they look like



> What's the large open area in the middle for?


i also wondered this


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> the very first pics were copperheads?
> 
> i suck thats one of 2 hots that live in my area and i dont even know what they look like
> 
> ...


It's the future home of some crocs


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

amazing pics! where was this place?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

black_piranha said:


> amazing pics! where was this place?


if you had read the first post you would know











> REPTILE PARK "SERPO"
> stationsplein 8
> 2611 BV Delft (near The Hague)- the Netherlands Europe
> phone: 31(0)15 2122184 fax:31(0)15 2143009


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That black mumba and Gaboon Viper are some bad boys! Great pics, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

killarbee said:


> amazing pics! where was this place?


if you had read the first post you would know











> REPTILE PARK "SERPO"
> stationsplein 8
> 2611 BV Delft (near The Hague)- the Netherlands Europe
> phone: 31(0)15 2122184 fax:31(0)15 2143009


[/quote]

my bad


----------

